# smoking cd



## sickofsick

Just wondering if Mike ever did the cd for quiting smoking? If so where can I get it?Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

HI sickofsick - Yep, Mike is just about done with them - he is recording the last bits today. As soon as they are available, I will post it as I know a lot of people have been asking about it!He is hoping to have them out within the next month or two - pending packaging, duplication, etc.Will keep ya posted when it comes out and where to get the info on it







Take care!


----------



## 20250

I was going to ask the same question about this subject. My wife ordered a hypno tape from Amazon.com from a lady(can't remember her name) and a book that has helped the movie stars stop smoking by Allen Someone,can't remember his last name either.LOL If I knew Mike was coming out with this tape, I would have waited for his!!!


----------



## 20250

Allen Carr is his name.


----------



## sickofsick

Thanks Marilyn







Brett, I'm sure Mike's is worth waiting for! I did the ibs program with great results.


----------



## 20250

No doubt in my mind either but I already forked out the dough on the other tapes. Bummer...


----------



## peardrops

I've just finished reading the book by Allen Carr "Easy way to stop smoking". Very different approach but it does make you think! Hopefully I'm getting my brain ready to quit. I too got mine from Amazon but there are loads on ebay!


----------



## Screamer

Doh! I knew I should have waited a month to quit! Lol! Seriously if I was still smoking I'd be ordering them for sure! Marilyn, tell Mike he rocks


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Just talked to Mike - he is aware of the Allen Carr book - he's very big in the UK. I looked on his site and it does seem very good. Hey, the main thing is to get whatever help you need to quite smoking - and if it helps you, then it doesn't matter whose program you use - I am sure there are other great options out there.Mike is an ex-smoker too, started at age 14 I think he said, and he quit when his first son was born - in the early 80's - so he has a very good handle on it personally too ( he's around your age, Brett.)So no worries, - just do what you need to do, hon! xxBut for those still interested, I will keep you posted; he says his patients have done great with it, so another good option coming forth.Best wishes for success to everyone, no matter which road ya take!


----------



## 20250

I did not realize how many people have gotten relief from these tapes. I thought there were a handful and that was it, so this makes me more hopeful that they will work. This is great!! Pear, my brother bought Carr's tape 2 days ago and hasn't smoking so far... I'm looking forward to the hypno tapes for smoking. I hope her voice isn't as calming as Mike's... Don't need any more sleep. My and DH are smoking 3 cartons a week at $55 bucks a carton, approx $660 bucks a month on cancer sticks. $8580 per year. That's just nuts














Marilyn, do you have a head count of number of peeps that these tapes have worked for?


----------



## 20250

Amy, you could always start again if you need an excuse to buy his new tapes


----------



## Screamer

No thanks Brett. While it wasn't as bad as I was scared it would be I'm not willing to go through it again! Does this mean your quitting now or is it your wife who's quitting?


----------



## 20250

Both. Pretty soon no more ciggies for us


----------



## Screamer

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! GO BRETT (and your wife, sorry I don't know her name but cheering her on too!)


----------



## peardrops

My cut off date for trying to give up the ciggies is in around 2 weeks time. Maybe we can try this together Brett? In the past I've tried, gum, patches, went to see a hypnotherapist - that was good, relaxing but still smoked! I liked the gum but felt I could addicted to that! According to this Allen Carr's book you are better off not using nicotine replacements.Here's a really bad confession from me - I tend to smoke a lot when I'm on the computer. Somehow the end has fallen off my ciggie and has burnt two of my keyboard keys - think that's a warning?


----------



## 18204

Hi Peardrops, I know exactly what you mean about smoking while at the computer. I started to keep my ciggies in another room to eliminate those you have without even thinking about them. You would be suprized how many cigs you can go without just by making them a little harder to reach.I'm waiting for Mike's new tapes to come out before I try quiting. I don't think I could do it on my own like Amy did. My wife would probably kill me before I got over the worst of it.Congrats Amy and good luck to the rest of us for a smoke free, IBS free future!Robby


----------



## peardrops

Hi Robby - yes, it's going to be very hard to kick the habit. Yikes I even roll my own now! I must spend around Â£90 per month on killing myself. I've also sent for this http://www.smokerlyzer.com - I'll let you know what I think of it when it arrives. Well done to everyone who has given up


----------



## 20250

Her name is Marietta Amy, and Thanks for the support. Yeah, I can't wait!That sounds like fun Pear, if mine come in time. They gave us a 4 to 6 week wait time, and it's been almost a week. We'll see how it goes. I guess if you are burning your keyboard it has to be a sign. What would you do without your PC?







Pretty soon, No more ciggies and no more D for all of us!














But for now...


----------



## peardrops

LOL Brett - I didn't even notice the burning until I smelt it and by then it had melted two keys! I've got to finish the tobacco I've got which should run out in about 9 days time - don't want to waste it do I? I think we will have to start a "pear & brett go mad topic"


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hey Brett, ya might want to email Mike and ask him if you can do two different hypno programs at the same time! I am not sure, but something in the back of my minds says that it might be a good idea - just to make sure!Happy puffs-away, you two! xx


----------



## 20250

Hey pear, that's exactly what it will be like too, GOING MAD.LOL







For a few days, at least.Okie Dokie Marilyn, I'll give him a shout.Thanks


----------



## peardrops

The Smokerlyzer arrived today. I've probably smoked around 15 cigarettes today so the reading should be quite high for carbon monoxide. It's not! It goes from number 1 which is the lowest to number 7 which is the highest. My reading is 1 - that's not right surely? I'm wondering if it's because I smoke roll-ups? I want my money back if this is the case. Think I'll send them an email.The book which came with it, which you can buy separately looks quite good. Unlike Allen Carr's book, this one recommends trying nicotine replacement therapy. Also recommends taking glucose tablets if you aren't diabetic - they only have about 10 calories per tablet.Think it might be better and cheaper just to tape my mouth up!


----------



## 17176

lol pear peeps have been telling me to tape up my gob for 43 yrs


----------



## 20250

Hey pear, Follow up with my brother who did the allen Carr tape, HE LIED!!! It didn't stop him from smoking. I saw him yesterday and he was puffing away. So that makes 2, you and him that it didn't work for. And mine's in the mail. Wasted money!!!







Maybe I'll try the taping my mouth shut,haha


----------



## peardrops

Hi Brett! It was only the book by Allen Carr that I got not the tape. I found the book quite good - completely different approach to the others I've read. I'm so disappointed in this carbon monoxide monitor, every time I try it, I get a reading of a none smoker! The only time it registers is, if I blow smoke into it







I've emailed the company but haven't got a reply yet. Instead of my roll-ups I've even tried it on normal cigarettes. Let me know what you think of the tape when it comes. There are so many different opinions on the best way to give up!


----------



## peardrops

Just got a phone call from the company I got the CO monitor from. They will send me another monitor, think this one is faulty. Said smoking roll-ups might even show a higher reading! The girl who phoned said she's trying Zyban. My friend has tried this but had to come off it due to bad side effects.


----------



## 20250

The tape he listened to is the same book you read, only in tape form.What is the purpose of this monitor? Is it supposed to tell you how much is in your lungs?


----------

